# What is happening in this picture



## Michael.

.
What is happening in this picture
.
Are you able to see what is hidden in this magical picture?
.




.​


----------



## rkunsaw

Someone ( maybe Phil? ) crouched between two bushes with arms out stretched.


----------



## Ozarkgal

It's a hologram of a weightlifter.


----------



## Pappy

Is it picture of my dead lawn?


----------



## Anne

Ha, ha, Pappy!!  That's about what I see.  I once had a book of these, and don't remember if I saw anything in them....I think you're supposed to back away, but I only see, maybe some eyes...??


----------



## That Guy

My eyes hurt.


----------



## Anne

My granddaughter saw a dragon.....but I still don't see anything.


----------



## SifuPhil

rkunsaw said:


> Someone ( maybe Phil? ) crouched between two bushes with arms out stretched.



HEY! I _resemble_ that remark! 

To me it looks like hundreds of people having an orgy ... 

Or it's the trees in Tunguska after the explosion ... 

Or it's an OCD person's telephone-pad scribble ...


----------



## That Guy

Thank God it's not one of those tricks that pulls you in and suddenly becomes something scary because I've been staring at the darned thing forever . . .


----------



## Anne

It's a 'Magic Eye' pic - google it - probably isn't scary, but even when they show what's in it, I usually still can't see it.


----------



## That Guy

Oh,that'sright,Anne.Everythingisruntogetherandyouhavetoletyoursoftvision"see"iteventually.But,Iagreethatevenafterit'sexplainedIstillcan'tseeit.Justgladitisn'toneofthosescaryoneswhichIthinkImightsearchforjusttofightbackagainstthismaddness...


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Anne

Sheesh....thought it was one of those where something jumps out at you - I'm disappointed.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hey, I thought Googling wasn't allowed...I'd get a lot more answers right! layful:


----------



## Anne

SeaBreeze said:


> Hey, I thought Googling wasn't allowed...I'd get a lot more answers right! layful:



I think it's ok in this one, SeaBreeze - it only shows how to view the pictures....which did me no good at all.


----------



## Anne

Wouldn't let me edit, so here's the link to the main site:   http://www.magiceye.com/enter.html


----------



## That Guy

Still staring at it and waiting for . . .


----------



## Michael.

.


Ozarkgal said:


> It's a hologram of a weightlifter.



*That was the correct answer.*

It takes a little practice to see what is hidden inside the picture.
.
Here is another one?
.



.​


----------



## rkunsaw

That one looks like a calf  With a little practice they show up pretty fast.


----------



## Pappy

Wow.....don't see it but it does resemble my bedspread. :sentimental:


----------



## SifuPhil

I've never been able to see _anything_ in those Magic Eye pictures - I must have a genetic abnormality.


----------



## That Guy

I, too, always fail these things.  Can I still drive???


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> I, too, always fail these things.  Can I still drive???



Unless everything you see out the windshield looks like those pics then yeah, I would say so.


----------



## Anne

Hologram???  Of a weightlifter??!!     WHAT??!!  

What happened to my dragon, or part of a dragon I thought I saw????


----------



## Ozarkgal

It's an animal,..maybe a dog..looks like it has a docked tail. Not the best of holograms.


----------



## Ozarkgal

That Guy said:


>



God..I hate..hate....hate those things...they get me everytime!


----------



## That Guy

Ozarkgal said:


> God..I hate..hate....hate those things...they get me everytime!



Sorry.  They get me everytime, too!


----------



## Michael.

Ozarkgal  
Senior Member

It's an animal,..maybe a dog..looks like it has a docked tail. Not the best of holograms.


*A dog is the correct answer *
 (The dog is standing upright looking left in the picture)


----------



## Michael.

An everyday object is hidden in this picture?
..




.​


----------



## That Guy

Michael. said:


> *A dog is the correct answer *(The dog is standing upright looking left in the picture)



THIS is a dog...


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> THIS is a dog...



Maybe it was a dog that was run over ...


----------



## Michael.

.

*
The hidden picture was a 'Teapot'
*




.​


----------



## That Guy

Here's your teapot . . . !


----------



## Denise1952

rkunsaw said:


> Someone ( maybe Phil? ) crouched between two bushes with arms out stretched.



LOLLLLLLLLLL!!  You need a "win" for that one, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952

Michael. said:


> .
> What is happening in this picture
> .
> Are you able to see what is hidden in this magical picture?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​



I honestly see some butt-cheeks!  Oh, and a monkey's face, dang, it is Phil!!  No honestly, I see both, no not Phil, the butt cheeks and the monkey but the butt cheeks are real big and the monkey's face is real teenie.  If your a psyche, will you please tell me what is wrong with me? LOL! Denise


----------



## Denise1952

Michael. said:


> .
> 
> *
> The hidden picture was a 'Teapot'
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​



This is what happens after I've eaten too many M&M's


----------



## SifuPhil

nwlady said:


> I honestly see some butt-cheeks!  Oh, and a monkey's face, dang, it is Phil!!  No honestly, I see both, no not Phil, the butt cheeks and the monkey but the butt cheeks are real big and the monkey's face is real teenie.  If your a psyche, will you please tell me what is wrong with me? LOL! Denise



Oh, sure - _Phil the Butt-Faced Monkey Boy in the Bushes_! 

What is this - National Pick-On-Phil Month?


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, sure - _Phil the Butt-Faced Monkey Boy in the Bushes_!
> 
> What is this - National Pick-On-Phil Month?



No, you only "get" to be "it" for about an hour.  You want extension?


----------



## SifuPhil

nwlady said:


> No, you only "get" to be "it" for about an hour.  You want extension?



That's what my doctor asked me the other day ...


----------



## Denise1952

Wow, good doc!  You usually have to tell them what you need


----------



## SifuPhil

nwlady said:


> Wow, good doc!  You usually have to tell them what you need



Well, my x-ray looked like this:



... so he said I would need an extension of time before I decided on my treatment.


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> Well, my x-ray looked like this:
> 
> View attachment 5120
> 
> ... so he said I would need an extension of time before I decided on my treatment.




This was a brain-scan right?

Here's mine:


----------



## Phantom

nwlady said:


> I honestly see some butt-cheeks!  Oh, and a monkey's face, dang, it is Phil!!  No honestly, I see both, no not Phil, the butt cheeks and the monkey but the butt cheeks are real big and the monkey's face is real teenie.  If your a psyche, will you please tell me what is wrong with me? LOL! Denise



I can see it but can't say what it is
something like a bulldog or a monster look deeper and ther is another


----------



## i_am_Lois

Michael, I eyeballed the picture with my glasses on... with my glasses off... with one eye... then the other. Only thing I saw was some matted down, rotted shag carpet.


----------



## Denise1952

i_am_Lois said:


> Michael, I eyeballed the picture with my glasses on... with my glasses off... with one eye... then the other. Only thing I saw was some matted down, rotted shag carpet.



LOLLLLLLLLL!!  Oh yeah, remember that stuff for sure!!  Good one Lois, you deserve honorable mention


----------



## Pappy

i_am_Lois said:


> Michael, I eyeballed the picture with my glasses on... with my glasses off... with one eye... then the other. Only thing I saw was some matted down, rotted shag carpet.



Me too, Lois. Looks like the barber shop floor after a busy day.


----------



## SifuPhil

Find the moose in this picture ...


----------



## That Guy




----------



## That Guy

It got it.  I got it!  The moose is right behind and slightly to the left of the woman with her shoe untied at row 235 or thereabout . . .


----------



## Michael.

_What is happening in this picture
_​_._
_Are you able to see what is hidden in this magical picture?
_
Bigger Picture.


_.

With practice you should be able to see a weight lifter getting ready to stand upright with some heavy weights on his shoulders.

Something like this.

_
_
.

I had no success in finding a Moose  so I created one. 
It is not a Magic Picture?

_
_
.






_​


----------



## SifuPhil

LOL, I like it, Michael!

No, it isn't a Magic Eye picture - just something that I ran across in my travels that reminded me of this thread. The moose was just in my head.


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> The moose was just in my head.



I'm thinking you didn't pull the moose outta yer  . . . head . . .


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> I'm thinking you didn't pull the moose outta yer  . . . head . . .



Because he was too sticky!


* The Moose Song   * 

There was a great big moose
He liked to drink a lot of juice
There was a great big moose
He liked to drink a lot of juice.

Chorus: Say whaaaat??
Way-o way-o
Wee-o wee-o wee-o wee-o
Way-o way-o
Wee-o wee-o wee-o wee-o

The moose’s name was Fred
He liked to drink his juice in bed
The moose’s name was Fred
He liked to drink his juice in bed.

He drank his juice with care
But he got some on his hair
He drank his juice with care
But he got some on his hair.

Now he’s a stick-y moose
But he’s a moooooose
Full of juiiiiiiice
On the loose!!!!


----------



## Pappy

That reminds me. I'm thirsty.


----------

